# Saber Wiring Diagram



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

Does anyone have a Saber Wiring Diagram?
Bought a used Meyer w/ Sabers and am trying to hook up.
Tried the Search Function but all Threads were too old to download diagram.
Thanks!


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Do you have tbhe adapters or the modules???...Rob


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Saber Wiring*

I have the Change Over Modules.


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Here's the problem*

Typically when I wire the Sabres through the Modules the turn signal lights act as parking lights w/ the truck headlights on and the plow light switch off. This is not happening. When I switch to the Plow lights the head lights go off as they should and the plow lights come on but the turn signals still do not work. Ran a hot wire to the plow turn signals and they light fine. ????? Any help appreciated.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

hey try cpw site they have all the drawings https://www.centralparts.com/Literature-Meyer-15.aspx 
hope this helps...


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*That did the trick!*



fernalddude said:


> hey try cpw site they have all the drawings https://www.centralparts.com/Literature-Meyer-15.aspx
> hope this helps...


Thanks much. Never noticed the Literature Link on CPW.
Thanks again!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Glad to hear it helped


----------

